# Dog the Bounty Hunter.



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

I started watching this for the usual reasons--hoping to see some fights for the info. on real how fights go--but it turns out most of those happen while the cameraman is in the wrong place (see http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2005/Apr/18/il/il03p.html), or behind. Still, I find it interesting.

 The son, Leland, also does some extreme fighting:
http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2005/Apr/12/il/il01a.html

 Anyone else watching this?


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2005)

Yup.  I have caught a couple of episodes.  I find it rather fascinating.  Dog and his buds and their cans of mace.   Cool.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2005)

Yeah, that's a _lot_ of mace they carry!


----------



## rutherford (Apr 24, 2005)

Last time I heard about Dog he was getting arrested in Mexico and the US gov't had taken his high-profile capture.

He's got a TV show now?


----------



## Zepp (Apr 25, 2005)

I think that incident in Mexico is what got him the TV show.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2005)

What's the Mexico story?


----------



## rutherford (Apr 25, 2005)

As I remember, Dog caught up with Andrew Luster (Max Factor heir who is a convicted rapist) down in Mexico.  Luster was buying some tacos from a street vendor outside of a police station and Dog snapped the cuffs on him.  Luster pitched a fit, the police arrested Dog, and Luster got shipped back to the US by some Feds.

Dog didn't get a cut of that bounty.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> As I remember, Dog caught up with Andrew Luster (Max Factor heir who is a convicted rapist) down in Mexico.  Luster was buying some tacos from a street vendor outside of a police station and Dog snapped the cuffs on him.  Luster pitched a fit, the police arrested Dog, and Luster got shipped back to the US by some Feds.
> 
> Dog didn't get a cut of that bounty.



I knew the Max Factor story, but not that Dog was involved! Did he write him a bond, or just go for the bounty?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Apr 25, 2005)

this is one of my favourite shows on tv


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Apr 28, 2005)

I first heard about dog through an article that I read in Playboy.  The article was all about the mexico incident. It was a pretty good read. Here is a similar article about Dog and his mexico capture

http://www.acsblog.org/criminal-law-331-the-art-and-entertainment-of-bounty-hunting.html


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 28, 2005)

I've checked the show out a few times myself. I like it. I remember the Mexico incident as well. When I heard he had a show, I tuned in.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

I no longer follow the show, but a brief article yesterday said he'd signed for another 26 episode season at $100,000/episode ($2.6 million).

Another recent story said he has admitted that he wears special 3" heels to make him appear to be 5'10" tall.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 20, 2005)

im still watching it........i think he's great!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 20, 2005)

if they got rid of his wife... 
*twitch*

I no longer watch it because she's just ..*bites tongue*


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah, I found her...grating. I don't quite get that relationship.


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yeah, I found her...grating. I don't quite get that relationship.


 
Ditto..


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2006)

*Duane 'Dog' Chapman arrested by feds*



> TV reality star Duane "Dog" Chapman and two co-stars on his show were arrested Thursday in Hawaii on charges of illegal detention and conspiracy in an alleged kidnapping three years ago.
> 
> [...]
> The charges stem from Chapman's capture of Max Factor heir Andrew Luster on June 18, 2003, in Puerto Villarta, Mexico


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 14, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Yeah, I found her...grating. I don't quite get that relationship.


 

I believe that she has the money. I've watched a bit, and she seems to get referenced during the busts, by herself or the hunters about her being good enough to loan $ for the bond, getting disrespected, and how that was NOT going to happen.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 14, 2006)

the few times i watched it i thought it was really cool


----------



## Drac (Sep 15, 2006)

I still watch..My favorite is the one where she jumped into her Nephews **** about smoking in her SUV..They had a verbal argument and he "puffed" like he was ready to get physical..She went crying to Dog and the kid got kicked off the team..Big tough bounty hunter female....NOT...


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 15, 2006)

arnisador said:


> *Duane 'Dog' Chapman arrested by feds*



I read this yesterday.

Whats funny about it, is that the arrest was because Dog failed to appear in court.  LOL.


----------



## TonyMac (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd love for that prat to come for me. It would be his last day as a funtional human.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 17, 2006)

TonyMac said:


> I'd love for that prat to come for me. It would be his last day as a funtional human.


 
puhlease!


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 17, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> I read this yesterday.
> 
> Whats funny about it, is that the arrest was because Dog failed to appear in court. LOL.


 

If True, Now that's funny!


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

How hard is it to find people in Hawaii?


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 17, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> If True, Now that's funny!



Thats what the article I read said.  A&E is doing a special on his arrest.  I dunno when tho.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 17, 2006)

I wonder if he was held in a place that had people he put in there, in there also.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 18, 2006)

Just got a Boston Herald. It said that Dog and his cohorts have been held in Federal Prison awaiting extradition to Mexico. They are also ordered to wear electronic monitoring anklets. So, they'll be arresting fugitives while wearing them. They are allowed to leave home only for work purposes. The judge here in the U.S. ordered it, even though they don't pose a flight risk. A little over the top, I think. He must have a grudge against Dog for some reason.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 18, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> I read this yesterday.
> 
> Whats funny about it, is that the arrest was because Dog failed to appear in court. LOL.


 
Yes, BUT for failing to appear in a completely corrupt Mexican court on the charge of bringing a sociopathic rapist to justice in the U.S. Mexico was quite willing to let Luster stay there, apparently.


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 18, 2006)

I guess I'm just old and crusty, but I fail to see how that particular show is considered "Art and/or Entertainment".  I haven't followed the crowd on this one.  Instead of an A&E spot, it should be on daytime in between episodes of Springer.

I used to think I wanted to be immortal, but now I think that change is a good thing.  The stuff that some folks pass off as art is simply beyond my crusty, ancient abilities to comprehend.

On the other hand, most folks get excited with the reality TV stuff... Sometimes makes me wonder if they, maybe, do not have enough reality in their own lives.

I know, I know... I'm fired!  :rofl:


----------

